# 2013 rusty bug project is here!



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

2013 finally came in. friday 8-31-12. wheels were done saturday this is the beginning of the rusty bug project. i will keep posting as the build continues.


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

i dont know why it keeps deleting my picture link :/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7918682558/in/photostream


----------



## kendalyn (Sep 3, 2012)

That is super cute!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Congrats! Wheels look good!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Here you go Johnathan. You already know I'm ready for this.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Here you go Johnathan. You already know I'm ready for this.


 All right, one of the coolest I have seen. great work, love it. 

can I get a larger picture for my computer wall paper thanks 

I this was a dealer option, they would fly.....waiting line and all 
babie


----------



## GTarr (May 17, 2012)

Whitewalls FTW! Very cool. Where did you find some whitewalls? Or are they faux / stick on or something? 

GTarr


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*Looks Great, How you attach rack to roof? More Pics please 
Would like to get one of those racks made, Any info to share with us*?


----------



## TheRustyBug (Jul 25, 2012)

thanks for the comments. i cant give all of my secrets out just yet since the build has just begun. but i will say the white walls are painted on,,,and they did not hold up very well on the rubber(i knew that was going to happen) but they will go with the overall look of the car, they look old and dry rotted.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Like the look Rusty. I haven't looked into white walls as yet. Figured I'd wait until needed new tires. Perhaps by then someone will make them (assuming they don't already).


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Here are some other ways to get white-walls (a bit much work, if you ask me): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkcm3rh60p0 

This guy got smarter... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnwevOfIUqA&feature=fvwrel 

You will need to have a tire w/white raised letters or thin white wall to perform this mod. 

I won't be surprised if someone will make a device to automate this process...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

If you don't mind I would like to see some photo's of the roof rack. I really like it and was thinking about doing the same thing.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

His above Flkr link have some mo rack pics.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

JR Martinez said:


> His above Flkr link have some mo rack pics.


 Thanks man but I don't see any mounting shots on the Beetle.


----------

